# Hello from Northern California



## Blueflame (Oct 20, 2019)

Howdy gents, first time on this forum. Found it while looking for new recipes. Been smoking for 15 years or so. Started with an Oregon built Trager and now moving on to a Rec Tec. Looking forward to speaking with you!


----------



## S-met (Oct 20, 2019)

Welcome from Nor-cal.


----------



## Blueflame (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks S-met!


----------



## kruizer (Oct 20, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Oct 20, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 20, 2019)

Another welcome from NorCal. For the last 15 years we've been asking, "Where's that smoke coming from?" Now we know!

Enjoy the forum. 

Ray


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi neighbor! Welcome from Nor-Cal!


----------



## 2008RN (Oct 20, 2019)

welcome from Oregon. There is so much great info here. It really took my smoking to the next level.


----------



## Blueflame (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Happy I found this forum!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 20, 2019)

Welcome Blueflame. Nor cal here also. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Blueflame (Oct 20, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Welcome Blueflame. Nor cal here also. Where abouts are you?


Marysville!


----------



## S-met (Oct 21, 2019)

Dude, you are close.

I'm ear-shot to the toyota amphitheater/ new hardrock casino if the wind is blowing. I think 

 noboundaries
 is in roseville/rocklin area.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 21, 2019)

Welcome. have one of the last Oregon built texas models.  searched all over the state to get it when I learned of the bolt on legs


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 21, 2019)

Blueflame said:


> Marysville!



not too far from me. Im up in Plumas County


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 21, 2019)

S-met said:


> Dude, you are close.
> 
> I'm ear-shot to the toyota amphitheater/ new hardrock casino if the wind is blowing. I think
> 
> ...



Told ya we've been smelling his smoke for 15 years!


----------



## Blueflame (Oct 21, 2019)

Gents, I’m north of Marysville about 7 miles! It’s great having local smokers!


----------



## Blueflame (Oct 21, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> Welcome. have one of the last Oregon built texas models.  searched all over the state to get it when I learned of the bolt on legs


Flat broke, I too have an Oregon Traeger that I just retired. I replaced it with a Rec Tec.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 21, 2019)

Looks like its time to plan the NorCal Gathering to get everyone together for a smoking weekend.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome to the site Blueflame, glad to have ya join up. At about 3100 miles it would have to be a pretty strong TBS for me to me it. 

Chris


----------



## kit s (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome Blueflame....central coast area cal here.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome from Southeast Mississippi! Brett Favre, Walter Payton and Jerry Rice country.


----------



## ofelles (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome from the Delta


----------



## cmayna (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome from frickin' Facebook country.  I've been hoping, my smoke would drive everyone away.  Just the opposite.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 22, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Welcome from frickin' Facebook country.  I've been hoping, my smoke would drive everyone away.  Just the opposite.



Hate to say this cmayna, but your smoking is probably attracting more of the homeless folks.   

Chris


----------



## Blueflame (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks again for the warm welcome fellas!


----------



## kit s (Oct 23, 2019)

a


----------



## kit s (Oct 23, 2019)

Blueflame said:


> Thanks again for the warm welcome fellas!


You a fire fighter or is that for orchard smudge pots(the torch)? Though really haven't seen orchard smudge pots used for a really long time.


----------



## Blueflame (Oct 23, 2019)

Kit S, it’s a drop torch. And yeah I’m a retired Fire Chief.


----------



## kit s (Oct 24, 2019)

Blueflame said:


> Kit S, it’s a drop torch. And yeah I’m a retired Fire Chief.


Retired FC here.


----------



## Blueflame (Oct 24, 2019)

What Department kit?


----------



## kit s (Oct 28, 2019)

CDF


----------



## Blueflame (Oct 28, 2019)

Ha, small world! Me too!


----------



## kit s (Nov 1, 2019)

SCU..CRU..BEU here.


----------



## Blueflame (Nov 1, 2019)

NEU/BTU..


----------



## gary s (Nov 3, 2019)

Good Morning and welcome to the best Forum on the Web

Gary


----------



## Blueflame (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## gary s (Nov 6, 2019)

Good morning and Howdy from East Texas, Welcome aboard

Gary


----------

